# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंड्रोइड हिंदी में

## ravi chacha

*एंड्रोइडअब हिंदी में*

----------


## ravi chacha

.............................

----------


## ravi chacha

....................

----------


## ravi chacha

...........................

----------


## ravi chacha

..................

----------


## calvitf

चाचा जी .............

क्या यह हिन्दी वाला कमाल हर *एंड्रोइड*वाले टेबलेट मे आता है या कोई खास मे ...............?

----------


## ravi chacha

......................

----------


## ravi chacha

> चाचा जी .............
> 
> क्या यह हिन्दी वाला कमाल हर *एंड्रोइड*
> 
> वाले टेबलेट मे आता है या कोई खास मे ...............?


.................

----------


## calvitf

> .................


यह फ्री फंड मे है या धन देना होगा .......................?

----------


## ravi chacha

> यह फ्री फंड मे है या धन देना होगा .......................?


फ्री में है भाई ..........http://www.touchpal.com/touchpal_download.html

----------


## calvitf

> फ्री में है भाई ..........http://www.touchpal.com/touchpal_download.html


तब तो आपका सम्मान बनता है ..........++++++++++++++

----------

